# Anyone use Kat Percussion MIDI controllers?



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got a TrapKAT which I've never really got into using, I'm gonna dust it off soon and get it going. Any other users around?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly are they? I use a Yamaha electronic kit for MIDI input - hate the feel of it as compared to an acoustic kit, but it's certainly convenient... :huh:


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

They're a bit like those, but more flexible - arguably more fiddly too.

They have a few unique feature though......

They use pressure sensitive resistors instead of piezos for triggering, so you can push them and send continuous data. And you can layer or alternate midi notes on pads to play chords or sequences.

Here's the owner of the company playing two drumKATs 






And here's a guy playing BFD via a trapKAT XL (I have an older version)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool  A bit fiddly though, as you say...

I think I prefer my e-kit though, purely because of the physical layout - I just find it easier to get my head around :dumbcrazy:

Good luck with it!


----------

